# Scituate police officer cleared of sexual assault charges



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

HINGHAM, Mass. A Scituate police officer has been cleared of sexual assault charges.

Officer Richard Johnson broke down in court after he was found innocent of sexually assaulting a woman in her home while he was on duty in July 2002.

This was the third time in 13 months Johnson has been cleared of sexual misconduct charges reports the Patriot Ledger of Quincy.

Two other women had accused Johnson of exposing and fondling himself in front of them in separate incidents.

The 38-year-old Johnson has been on paid administrative leave since December 2003.

_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------

